# P90D vs Model 3 Performance



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

I now know with certainty that a P90D is quicker than a Performance Model 3 . . . twice ✌

Big thx to Moss-man







for making it happen

From launch the difference is 1 car length exactly P90D gets ahead (w/ Ludicrous+) & then it levels off & holds *probably right up to V-Max but man is it close. If Tesla (and Elon) will uncork a Ridiculous Speed (launch mode) for P3D I think it would be dead even. Anyone that has launched the P3D knows there is "more in the tank" because it doesn't even seem to approach the traction limits like the P90D does.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Is there supposed to be a video or just the pic?


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

VoltageDrop said:


> Is there supposed to be a video or just the pic?


Just the pic  cuz we were in Mexico


----------

